# 914 porsche donor car



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

The fullsize version of those pictures are kind of small to be able to see a lot of detail. But, it appears that the body is pretty straight. You should check the suspension - since you will be keeping that. Interior and body work can be done anytime, but you want to make sure that the structure is servicable and straight. Check the bushings and bearings where possible. 

Then you need to decide how much body work and interior work is acceptable. It looks like that car is going to take a fair amount of work to make nice, but if you are just interested in getting an electric built then that could be a different story.

Hope that was helpful.


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

How much are you paying for it?


----------



## megfourfun (Apr 30, 2008)

$600.00, reasonable?


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

I'd think so. At this point I'd say its more important to determine how much work you are willing to do on the car. IE, is your time, energy, money worth what you will have to put into getting the car back into useable shape. With that in mind it might be more worth it to find something a little nicer to save you time and energy.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

Check it out !
http://www.evalbum.com/50
J.W.


----------



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

Like I said it looks like there is some work needed to make it nice, but if that is part of what you want to do in the project - then that car seems pretty good - given that there is not much rust and the body looks straight.

If you don't have the time to make it nice I would say skip it, and find something that is starting out better. 

From the look of the pictures it looks like the engine does not run, so you might not be able to sell off the unused parts for very much. I would offer 300 and see what he says. Its a 914 that has been sitting for who knows how long, and how long does he want to hang on to it.

Good luck with your decission.


----------



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

ww321q said:


> Check it out !
> http://www.evalbum.com/50
> J.W.


Is that your car? Looks nice. Did it start out as rough as the one in this thread?


----------



## Jmill (Apr 30, 2008)

For 600 bucks it's a good deal. You'll have to go through all of the running gear. If your not too mechanical you might find one thats rolled around in the last 5 years. From the little picks the car looks in great shape. If you don't buy it let me know. I will.


----------



## megfourfun (Apr 30, 2008)

Decided not to do it. Too much work/time for me. I can let him know if you are interested (Jmill).


----------



## Jmill (Apr 30, 2008)

I enjoy building cars more than driving them. I sell most of my projects when they're done. My wife hates it. When we can finally enjoy it together I run off and sell it for another basket case. 

Thanks. I've been looking for a 914 project. I'm hoping your buddies car isn't too far from me.


----------



## ViolentBlue (Apr 19, 2008)

I love 914's that being said they have their own unique problems.
watch for rust below the battery tray, watter drips on the battery, which washes structural members in acid, which can completly ruin the car. If you find a solid 914, buy it, its worth its weight in gold to the porsche crowd.


----------



## Jmill (Apr 30, 2008)

I got there too late. A sale is pending. I'm a sucker for Porsche's. I just sold mine last year. It was a mint condition 924S. It got 32 mpg on the highway. I'm kicking myself now.

The 914 was always my favorite. I'm still on the look out for one.


----------

